# Beiter Goodies for Sale



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

Why Black & Blue:sad:


----------



## Morwa (Oct 6, 2006)

James...

It was black with dark green caps (Black-Forest) to match my Apex 7. Then I've changed it to black with blue caps (Black-Blue) to match my Cobalt Blue Pro-Elite.

Dark green caps included to change back. Looks very nice on the Apex 7 (Camo).

I'll mail you pics....

Check out http://www.wernerbeiter.com/en/products/centralizer/LongRod.php for the color options available.


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

Morwa

Is die goed nog beskikbaar?

Groete

Johann


----------



## Morwa (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Johan,

Skuus....ek was so maand terug laas hier op AT. Sorry Beiter goodies is verkoop....:sad:

Cheers,
G.


----------



## jcdup (Jul 8, 2007)

No problem


----------

